# Instructions for fitting winch type tyre carrier?



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I have recently bought a winch type spare wheel carrier to fit Fiat Ducato's 2015 to present date, Unfortunately it did not come with any instructions (my fault it did say in the advert) So i was wondering if anyone has a copy of the instructions i could borrow? I have had a look underneath the van but the holes for the mounting bracket for the winder mechanism don't seem to line up with the various holes in the chassis rails, Any help would be greatly appreciated.:serious:


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Chasper not sure that you would get ant instructions as these would normally be already fitted .

The manual might give winding instructions but that is it.

I bought one and had to adapt to fit where I wanted it as chassis mounts were obstructed.

Here is my post so might help.

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/201-wheels-tyres/213425-got-spare-wheel-under-my-van.html

LT Man


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Andy (techno100) also fitted one so between the two you should have no real problems, he's on Fun if you need more info from him.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for your response, i have looked at your detailed report of fitting the kit, my chassis is 2017, and the riv nut positions don't seem to marry up with the brackets for the hangers. I have decided to use some of the riv nut positions to mount some short pieces of 80 x 40 box section mild steel to mount the two brackets to the chassis rails. As a retired toolmaker I thought your work was excellent.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for your reply, i have looked at Techno's excellent mounting arrangement, but i can't find a position on the side rails to fasten the end brackets of the box section because of various obstructions.Thanks for the heads up. Chas.


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Chasper I am sure as a ex toolmaker you will come up with something Thanks for the comment.

The only way to get what you are after in the world of motorhomeing is do it yourself.

I am sure some of the systems and things I wanted a certain way would not have been possible 
without doing them myself.

LT man


----------

